# Rufus: Month 5



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi all!

I was asked to upload some new pictures, so here you go! (There are a lot... how sad that I already cut back). Puppies are so much more photogenic than people 









Snoozing on the bean bag








Trying to lick my friend's face








For some reason he really likes hanging off the edge with his head on the ground haha








With his RedSox blanket... (best baseball team )








Could it be? Pavement with only SOME snow??








Suspicious little bugger








Outside again please?








The bed we got him for the first night he was with us... he doesn't seem to understand it's getting much too small for him
















Happy dreams








First bath!








Monster feet, and I love how his tail always gets tucked behind his leg and shoots out the side








Smile!








Pine cone obsession








Warm sun! Finally!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

He's so sweet! I love the pine cone one - he is just basking in that sun. And the monster feet one is adorable - what a cute way of curling his tail up! Talking of which, is it the photos or does his hair curl around his tail like a corkscrew (or am I just so desperate for a glass of wine that I am imagining it?).

Beautiful, beautiful boy!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWWW look at him, he is just so handsome! So smooth too. little muffin.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

weez74 said:


> He's so sweet! I love the pine cone one - he is just basking in that sun. And the monster feet one is adorable - what a cute way of curling his tail up! Talking of which, is it the photos or does his hair curl around his tail like a corkscrew (or am I just so desperate for a glass of wine that I am imagining it?).
> 
> Beautiful, beautiful boy!


ahahah no, it's true! His hair patterns are the strangest thing and they keep changing as he gets older. He is just now starting to get some texture in his back (it was stick straight when we got him) and his tail was like a little rat tail (hahah) but now it's really like a corkscrew and is slowly uncurling (though I don't know if it will ever be totally curly or not). And he has this little puff of curly at the top of his head but his face is pretty flat (besides his "mustache" which is really like sideburns). Silly pup!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Awww, adorable. Chloe also sometimes sleeps with her head hanging off the edge. I just don't understand how that feels good.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Lovely photos. He is such a neat looking cockapoo - not like my scruffy ragamuffin. Have you had him clipped or is his coat naturally that short?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww look at that face, he is a very handsom boy.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Lovely photos. He is such a neat looking cockapoo - not like my scruffy ragamuffin. Have you had him clipped or is his coat naturally that short?


Nope, he's naturally short on his back, I guess! His legs and top of his head are getting long though... will have to get him trimmed!



Kel said:


> Awww, adorable. Chloe also sometimes sleeps with her head hanging off the edge. I just don't understand how that feels good.


ahaha I don't know how either! Silly pups.



kendal said:


> aww look at that face, he is a very handsom boy.


Thank you!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thankyou me dear ... Lovely Rufus, his little face is to die for, great pictures Lia x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks karen!!
I have a few videos I'll add at some point so you can see him in action hahaha


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dont put yourself out on my account :wave:


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh no no no I'm not  no worries


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::hug:


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Not that your opinion doesn't matter


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

aah Lia Rufus is gorgeous! His coat is so shiny and neat! Helen's description's perfect for Alfie too he's a real scraggamuffin too compared to Rufus!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

alfiedoo said:


> aah Lia Rufus is gorgeous! His coat is so shiny and neat! Helen's description's perfect for Alfie too he's a real scraggamuffin too compared to Rufus!


ahaha it's great that they're so different and unique! A custom dog  Alfie is such a cute scraggamuffin!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Handsome boy, he has a great expression. Is he a f1? He's so cocker like!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> Handsome boy, he has a great expression. Is he a f1? He's so cocker like!


Yep, he's F1. His mom was a cocker and his dad was a miniature poodle. I'm actually rather surprised how cocker-like he is (based on what my ideas of what my cockapoo was going to look like!) but I know that they can really vary and he's just so cute it doesn't really matter.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Here, here x


----------

